# How much does it cost to get your bun spayed/neutered



## lilylop (Jan 2, 2012)

I will have to get my little boy de-sexed soom and I was wondering how much have you guys paid for this kind of procedure. I would rather find out now so if I have to save up for it I can. I have a bit of money stashed away for emergencys so I can use that if I have to. he hasn't gotten aggressive yet but it will happen..
Thanks for the imput guys and gals:biggrin2:


----------



## Ape337 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Rachael 

Funny enough my Trillian is being spayed on 1/9/12, and the estimate is $165.00. That includes - OVH, pain inj., and Metacam.

Idon't think that includes the testing that they want to do too, which I will let them do:
Blood chem. $35
Sevo flurane anesthesia $65
EKG $35
Blood clotting profile $30
They said some of the listed tests don't apply to rabbits so we will see.
I'll put the real cost up after she's done if you want. I'm sure it's less for you since your bunny is male. Hope that's a bit of idea :biggrin:

I guess it's loppin the black lops month! Sorry for the pun!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 2, 2012)

It can vary from $65 to $350 for a female here and most charge around $95 for a male. Best to check around and find a reasonable price at a vet you trust.


----------



## Buttercup n Charlie (Jan 2, 2012)

Really varies in the US based on where you live, I've seen as low as 40 to as high as 400. I have no ideal about Australia though :S


----------



## eclairemom (Jan 2, 2012)

Just had that done.

$160 for Neuter 
$40 for Well Check


----------



## lilylop (Jan 4, 2012)

I am pretty sure we only have to vets here but one I really trust. There isn't that many vets that are willing to give anti-biotics for fish LOL. I will give them a call sometime this week and see how much they want to charge. At what age is the ideal age to get them desexed? He is 11 weeks now and is very well behaved for the moment at least


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Jan 4, 2012)

I've heard people get their buns done as early as 4 months old. where I am it can cost around the 200s to get it done.


----------



## Jaded (Jan 6, 2012)

Males can be neutered as soon as their testicles descend, so usually around 3-4 months old.

The price varies from vet to vet, I think I paid about $200 for my male rabbit to be neutered.


----------



## Kizza (Jan 6, 2012)

My vet recommends around the 4 month mark I think but different vets have different opinions. You can have it done when they are a little bit older, Rocky was about 10 months when he has his surgery.

My vet bill was $150.00, that is including a blood test. He didn't have any meds but they did give him fluids.

Depending on where you are it may cost more or less, I think the price here is pretty average. So happy I had him done he was a fair little poo head beforehand lol


----------



## lilylop (Jan 9, 2012)

I am going to call the vet today and I will post up what my vet says  Thanks everyone


----------



## Mybunnybella (Oct 19, 2012)

Prices around my area were $200 at the RSPCA, $170 and $165 for local vets.
Though, it should be less for a male :bunnynurse:


----------



## Mybunnybella (Oct 19, 2012)

Prices around my area were $200 at the RSPCA, $170 and $165 for local vets.
Though, it should be less for a male :bunnynurse:


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 19, 2012)

$90 neuter
$110 spay

3-4 months for a neuter
5 months for a spay


----------



## Toady (Oct 19, 2012)

It pays to call around depending if you're in the city or out in the country, my local vet quoted me $260 to spay a female and to do it 6+ months old, other quotes I got were $230 up to $330 but when I called a vet 2 hours north who a rabbit rescue up there uses they quoted me $170 for a spay and she could be done at 4 and a half months old when she was hormonal... needless to say it was worth the 2 hour drive. Remember if they say to you to starve them before the surgery find somewhere else!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 23, 2012)

$445 was the estimate I got for neutering Ripley. At that price, Ripley can be intact. 

I found a animal welfare league that will do it for $50, so I'm kinda looking into that option.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Oct 23, 2012)

wow, does that vet need a new vehicle. Girls are always more pricy than the boys, but 445 for a neuter is high. The SPCA around here also have a deal that if you are lower income or just cannot swing getting your animal neutered they will pay part. Either that or they get a sweet deal from the vet, that you wouldn't be able to get. Our family has had several cats and dogs neutered on that program. Sadly they do no believe that rabbits are a necessity. Possibly they haven't looked at the rabbit rescue programs in Victoria, Kelowna and Canmore where over 400 - 500 rabbits were rescued, euthanized or relocated. Maybe they need to re evaluate this logic. If you qualify it is a great avenue to go.


----------

